# Common Tools for VW's v. Building up toolbox



## Mark Five (Jun 1, 2003)

So, it's finally time I invest in some quality tools for when I'm doing minor repairs and mods to my car. 
What tools would you recommend, that every MkV VW owner should have?
Would I be best to go out and buy one of those Craftsman 96 piece toolkit from Sears for like $60 or should I buy stuff separately as I need it? 
Bare in mind, I have literally own no tools..well, maybe a screwdriver or two.








Thanks!


----------



## metallica71787 (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: Common Tools for VW's v. Building up toolbox (Sw1tch)*

get a tech book and take notes buddy. That's what I would do. Get yourself a nice hand drill too.


----------



## nutsofast1.8T (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Common Tools for VW's v. Building up toolbox (Sw1tch)*

Besides the usual metric sockets, socket extensions, wrenches.... etc. get yourselft a good set of torx bits. You're gonna need them and also a telescoping magnet, because you're gonna be dropping them damn screws in tight spots...


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

buy a complete set of metric sockets (1/4 and 3/8 drive), complete set of metric wrenches, set of screw drivers, set os torx and allen sockets and set set of ratchets.
also if you have money a breaker bar, 1/2 metric impact sockets, and 1/2 impact.
steve


----------



## skip57 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Common Tools for VW's v. Building up toolbox (Sw1tch)*

ok X-mass is coming figure out how much space you have for tools ie the roll around box. get each person you know to buy you a gift card at sears then buy the biggest set you can get .I haven't seen an SAE bolt on my two cabrios (oh ya hose clamps 5/16 & 1/4) I have three large boxs and still buying more. 350.00 for snapon 1/4 inch drive swivel socket set a little much... buy craftsman for starter sets. I still have some from the set I got in the . 70s


----------



## katzen (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Common Tools for VW's v. Building up toolbox (skip57)*

Decent set of triple squares and some hex sockets as well. Should be able to get by with craftsman on the hexes. Long ball hexes are not a bad idea either.


----------



## Mark Five (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Common Tools for VW's v. Building up toolbox (skip57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skip57* »_ok X-mass is coming figure out how much space you have for tools ie the roll around box. get each person you know to buy you a gift card at sears then buy the biggest set you can get .I haven't seen an SAE bolt on my two cabrios (oh ya hose clamps 5/16 & 1/4) I have three large boxs and still buying more. 350.00 for snapon 1/4 inch drive swivel socket set a little much... buy craftsman for starter sets. I still have some from the set I got in the . 70s 

Picked up a 204 piece craftsman set this morning for $99. Also got some torx sockets for $15.
should get me by for now.


----------



## CEL (Nov 8, 2008)

long hex sockets, definitely the VW spark plug boot tool.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (CEL)*

1/4" 5mm ball socket allen socket
1/4" 6mm ball socket allen socket
1/4" stubby 6mm allen socket
1/4" stubby 5mm allen socket
3/8" 5mm LONG ball allen socket
3/8" 6mm LONG ball allen socket
8mm stubby allen wrench (for t-belts and rear brakes)
get snap on flank drive plus offset ratcheting wrench set mm
1/4" 8mm, 10mm, 12mm, 13mm short swivel socket
3/8" 10mm, 12mm, 13mm,14mm, 17mm, 19mm short swivel
Get a set of triple square sockets deep and shallow
Get a set of torqx sockets t10-t47


----------



## skip57 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: (Slim Jims)*

I SEE TWO OF YOU SUGGESTED TRIPLE SQUARE SCOKETS (IE 12 POINT) I FOUND THAT 6 POINT SOCKETS DON'T ROUND OFF OLDER BOLTS AS QUICK. HOW OFTEN DOES VW USE 12 POINT BOLTS? IM STILL LEARNING THIS NEW LINGO IT TOOK A BIT TO UNDERSTAND WHAT A DOOR CARD IS I KNOW THEM AS DOOR PANELS


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (skip57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skip57* »_I SEE TWO OF YOU SUGGESTED TRIPLE SQUARE SCOKETS (IE 12 POINT) I FOUND THAT 6 POINT SOCKETS DON'T ROUND OFF OLDER BOLTS AS QUICK. HOW OFTEN DOES VW USE 12 POINT BOLTS? IM STILL LEARNING THIS NEW LINGO IT TOOK A BIT TO UNDERSTAND WHAT A DOOR CARD IS I KNOW THEM AS DOOR PANELS 


The only 12 point heads I know of are head bolts but that is on the older cars.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (skip57)*

Triple squares are for internal 12 point bolts. Triple Square is not the same as double hex, the angles of the points are different. It's usually true that 6 point sockets don't round off as quickly as 12 point, but this is for internal bolts only (like Allen bolts).


----------



## skip57 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: (Afazz)*

thank you im learning new tricks for old dog
where are they using this bolt head?


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (skip57)*

They're used on a lot of VW driveshafts (holds the inner CV to the transmission flange); mk5 VWs use them on the seat brackets; head bolts on lots of VWs; I think the steering wheel bolt on a mk4 (it might have been a Torx). I've heard some VW drain plugs use triple squares, but I have never encountered one. VW mk5 strut clamp bolts are 14mm triple square.
I have seen double hex bit sockets, Snap-on makes one:
http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog...store
If you draw 2 hexagons, then draw 3 squares, you can see the difference in the profile http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (Afazz)*

the triple square is used more now than on just head bolts (1.8t) and axle flanges. They use the 19mm safety bit triple square on newer manual transmission drain/fill plugs. its the big one.


----------



## vwtech1967 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*

do yourself a favor and buy all hazet allen or triple square they last forever and seem to not wearout
i use mine daily for the past 10plus years and have never had them exchanged but the snap on and others get swapped out montly


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (vwtech1967)*

Hazet are better than Snap-on? I just bought my first few Snap-ons and they're 10000x better than my Craftsman or SK. If Hazet are even better, I need to pick some up!


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (Afazz)*

trim tools like this...


----------



## katzen (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: (Vortexpert)*

I want to see these snap-on triple squares that are getting exchanged monthly







. Good luck exchanging the hazets when they eventually do break.


----------



## Mark Five (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: (katzen)*

I got a bunch of tools for christmas. Lotsa Torx! 
I def. need some trim tools though...


----------



## nsilva (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm also looking into buying my first tool set, after reading all the post, I'm confuse if I should built individually or get a Sears kit...
Any comments on the sears kits?


----------



## two_point_slow (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (nsilva)*

get your basics 1st. screwdrivers, pliers, 1/4, 3/8, and 1/2 drive ratchets, mainly metric sockets (deep and impact ones too) adapters, extensions, metric wrenches (ratcheting wrenches make life 10x easier), torx and hex sockets, 12 points (axle bolts, head bolts, etc.). when you come across something youll need a special tool for, get it. harbor freight has pretty decent tools for cheap. plus they dont have cameras in the one close to me


----------



## skip57 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: (nsilva)*

I SAY GO TO SEARS AND BUY THE SET YOU CAN AFFORD. THE CRAFTSMAN TOOLS ARE GUARANTEED FOR LIFE. IF YOUR NOT MAKING YOUR LIVING WITH THEM. YOU MORE THAN LIKELY WILL LOSE THEM BEFORE YOU WARE THEM OUT. CHEEP TOOLS ARE A BAD CHOICE, THEY ARE NOT WORTH THE BLOOD IT WILL COST YOU. IF YOU NEED A TOOL AND YOUR SEARS DOES NOT HAVE IT GO TO A NAPA OR REAL PARTS STORE THAT DOES NOT RUN SUNDAY ADDS


----------



## iamdagerman (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (skip57)*

Where can I get a 7mm triple square????


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

hose clamp pliers..... http://www.zdmaktools.com
well worth the money over frustation, especially on clamps that are hard to reach


----------



## rangerfan (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: (iamdagerman)*

You might find it at http://www.metalnerd.com They were very helpfull and pretty quick about shipping.


----------



## 2jetta1golf (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (rangerfan)*

I designated a VW specific set with the following:
Standard Items
====================================
1/4'' ratchet
1/4'' extensions ( 1 1/4'', 2'', 4'', 6'' 8'', 11'')
1/4'' mm shallow sockets
1/4'' mm deep sockets
====================================
3/8'' ratchet
3/8'' extensions (3'', 6'', 11'', 24'')
3/8'' mm shallow sockets
3/8'' mm deep sockets
====================================
1/2'' ratchet
1/2'' breaker bar
1/2'' extension (6'')
1/2'' mm deep sockets
1/2'' mm shallow sockets
====================================
Standard Combination Wrenches ( 7mm- 19mm)
Gearwrench mm ratcheting Combination Wrenches (all mm sizes)
====================================
Screwdrivers (philips and common) 
Pliers 
Allen Wrenches (all mm sizes, I prefer T- handle)
====================================
Specialty Items
3/8'' o2 sensor 7/8'' --- 22mm wrench
Schwaben Brake Caliper Piston Tool
Schwaben 17mm Allen Socket 
Schwaben Long Reach Triple Square Sockets (6 8 10 12 14 16)
Schwaben 3/8'' 6 point Tamper Proof Socket (T15,T20,T30,T40,T45,T50)
Schwaben 1/4'' and 3/8'' 9pc. Torx Sockets (T10-T50)
Multimeter
Vag-com
====================================
Pneumatic Tools
1/4'' air ratchet
3/8'' air ratchet
3/8'' impact gun
1/2'' impact gun
blow gun tip
1/4'' die grinder (90 degree)
Cut off tool
1/4'' impact swivel socket set
1/2'' mm deep impact sockets
======================================

All the hand tools are snap on, unless noted otherwise.. Air tools are IR pieces, and didn't come into my tool box until recently. Unless you can afford it, snap on isnt necessary bc the typical weekend wrench turner will still get the job done with a craftsman set. My set took about 3 years to get where it is now, just saving up and buying what i could and what benefited me at the time. My father has a full craftsman box that i used when i was building my set. I have nothing against craftsman, but since i was building a box, and started making money out of college, i wanted to make it mine and spend the little extra. 
regardless of what brand it is, keep it organized, clean and complete and your tools should work for you for a long time.
i hope this helps you out. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## metallica71787 (Apr 1, 2004)

Nice post. However, it's interesting all of the tools used are all in Imperial and not Metric.


----------



## 2jetta1golf (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (metallica71787)*


_Quote, originally posted by *metallica71787* »_Nice post. However, it's interesting all of the tools used are all in Imperial and not Metric. 

all the 'imperial' measures used designate the drive size of the tool. if you look at it, there are 1/4'', 3/8'' and 1/2'' drive, and everything that has a socket says mm (for millimeter) which is metric.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: (2jetta1golf)*

Going this afternoon to sears....again. Have to replace a third set which was stolen. Wish the kits didnt come with all the SAE stuff, it would be nice to do a ala carte sort of deal. 
Anyone reccomend a good in car tool box (no they wont get left in the car). I drive a MK1 after all....
And I second the VW hose clamp tool, after a stud installer/removal socket its money well spent.


----------



## E30 all day (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (16volt)*

omg a tool forum in the past few years i have put more money into my tool box than my cars.
i recently bought 12 piont torx to replace my rear hatch latch on my mk4. tools are great to have but is a never ending hobby.
im going to school right now at lincoln tech so i get a huge discount on snap-on and no matter what people say some things are a must have from snap-on 
u all should try eppys.com its a great site and have many reasonable tool prices. the stuff i dont get through snap-on i buy at eppys


----------



## vwpieces (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: (iamdagerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamdagerman* »_Where can I get a 7mm triple square????

Why 7mm? where is that needed? 
Might wanna check out 
samstagsales.com


----------



## vwpieces (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Common Tools for VW's v. Building up toolbox (Sw1tch)*

Since Craftsman has been brought up... Stay away from thier ratchets. 
Instead of Craftsman might I suggest Husky or SK from Homedepot or Lowes. Still lifetime warranty & convenient locations to exchange. 
I also suggest a high quality 3/8dr flex head ratchet that is about 12in long. 
Specialty hose clamp pliers & the tripple square (XZN) have been suggested & are a must have. 
& my must have suggestion for ya: *Gearwrench*
I have a set of the flex head metric combination wrenches. There are many different styles these days but I opted for the style that did not have the reversing levers or pivoting lock. I figured the less moving parts the less chance to break. To change direction just flip it over. 








When buying socket sets & wrench sets keep in mind the common sizes needed for german standards. 
6mm
8mm
10mm
13mm
15mm
17mm
19mm
21mm
24mm
27mm
There are a lot of wrench packages that have 16mm & 18mm which are useless. Get a wrench set that goes to atleast 19mm, NOT 18mm.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Common Tools for VW's v. Building up toolbox (vwpieces)*

The ratcheting type wrenches (Gearwrench, etc,) are a _godsend_ when changing glowplugs on the older IDI diesels. Just make sure you get ones with nice, short engagement sweeps.


----------



## leontief (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: Common Tools for VW's v. Building up toolbox (vwpieces)*

"There are a lot of wrench packages that have 16mm & 18mm which are useless. Get a wrench set that goes to atleast 19mm, NOT 18mm."
Says the person not working on newer (2000+) VAG products. Lots of 16mm on the Mk4/5 chassis, and 18mm on the Audis. And how are you going to deal with 12mm exhaust nuts? But yes 19mm is important.


----------



## TurboVWCoupe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Common Tools for VW's v. Building up toolbox (Sw1tch)*

I got a Craftsmen 409 piece tool kit(plus or minus a few tools) from Sears for like $300. and an Ingersoll Rand 1/2" impact, the BEST, for $325, unfortunately, the compressor I need to run it correctly is $3000














Torx are a must. Almost everything is torx. esctuning has a oil filter housing socket. LIFE SAVER!!! lol If you really want the good stuff, SNAP-ON!!! Expensive, you pay for the fact that he comes to you, atleast at the shop. Other than that. Craftsmen is a great starter set. You pretty much buy as you go too. Those apprentice kits they sell, half the stuff, you may never need, get your self a basic set, and build it up as you go, or just look at everything everyone is suggesting, that makes things alot easier.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Common Tools for VW's v. Building up toolbox (TurboVWCoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboVWCoupe* »_Ingersoll Rand 1/2" impact, the BEST, for $325, unfortunately, the compressor I need to run it correctly is $3000
















The new Snap-on 1/2" is stronger than the IR and I run mine on a 40 year old compressor I got off craigslist no problem. You don't need a 3000 dollar compressor.


----------



## skip57 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Common Tools for VW's v. Building up toolbox (mechsoldier)*

just saw this about the compressor. It is true when you read the small print it takes a $3k compressor(est 10 to 15 cfm). Checkout Sears it was about $1200 for the big one (15 cfm.).


----------



## TurboVWCoupe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Common Tools for VW's v. Building up toolbox (skip57)*

I just got my IR for a great deal at sears and from what I hear, atleast, it's second to none.The $3000 compressor was a Two-stage Ingersoll Rand. Like my pops always says. I'm too poor to be cheap, if you catch my drift. I've looked into the craftsmen compressor, I must say the pro series, good deal, awesome warranty and good price=good stuff. I might just look into that some more, thanks. Snap-on does have some nice impacts, not getting into debating specs, It depends on the gun purchased, plus the only thing your really using the impact for is to break the lugs, you don't wanna use it to torque them down, after a while they don't come off from being overtightened w/ an impact(rusted stuck, etc.) every car has a lug torque spec. Which brings up another good tool, CLICK-TYPE TORQUE WRENCH. Always a must. I would definitely invest alittle more for a Snap-on, even if it's the only tool you buy from them.


_Modified by TurboVWCoupe at 3:53 AM 3-4-2009_


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Common Tools for VW's v. Building up toolbox (TurboVWCoupe)*

I'm not really going by specs I know the whole deal with the specs and some people overstate theirs. I worked at a dealer with 20 techs, there were 2 of us with the new Snap-on gun and I frequently had to lend it out to guys with IR guns (even new ones) to break B5 Passat 17mm hex axle bolts loose because theirs couldn't do it. That's what I'm going by.
Click type torque wrenches are old school, most techs use digital ones now, clickers are inaccurate and need to be calibrated frequently. And you can get a thing called a torque stick to be used for torquing lug nuts with an impact gun. They're made with flexible steel and they won't over torque.


----------



## TurboVWCoupe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Common Tools for VW's v. Building up toolbox (mechsoldier)*

You may very well be right about the IR, no problems yet, knock on wood though.







sorry all they had was brick lol We're talking to a someone who needs tools for his home garage. It's alittle easier to spend the extra dollar when your a tech at a dealer. Good advice, only downside with a torque stick, from my own experience and complaints from fellow Techs, is that torque sticks should be replaced once a year due to the fact that since they stretch to prevent over torquing, only they eventually don't return to original position, called it warped or overstretched, or whatever you want, once again, causing overtorquing There is a definate convenience to torque sticks though, time is money after all. $320, I'm speaking of quality snap-on products now, is a price I'm not sure I'm willing to have to spend every year. Now don't get me wrong, I'm still with UTI VW-AUDI program, but Ive worked in many shops and still do. I've also spoken to many instructors on the matter, and all have agreed, wether they worked at a dealer or private shop. Call me cheap, it takes me 1 minute to torque all four wheels down with a torque wrench, if not less. On the plus side, a tech would do good to invest into a digital torque wrench. Good Call In the end, you know what they say. You say potato, I say patato. if you catch my drift.


_Modified by TurboVWCoupe at 10:46 PM 3-5-2009_


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Common Tools for VW's v. Building up toolbox (TurboVWCoupe)*

I just wanted to chime in and agree that 16mm and 18mm ARE useful, especially on the newer VWs. Even on my mk3 I use both sizes often, the mk4 and mk6 use them everywhere! I have had good luck with the Craftsman Professional ratches, but I agree their standard ratchets aren't very strong.


----------

